# But on a good note



## MaidenScotland

My watch suddenly stopped working. I took it it to the local dealership to have it fixed, clean and serviced, they took the watch away to examine it and came back to tell me that the face had a couple of scratches and a tiny chip and I told them to change it.. Madame, it is very tiny and it will cost you 1000le and it really doesn't need it, so I am not having it done.
The bill for my watch will be 1000le which is a brilliant price compared to the U.K. and will take one week.
I am more than happy with that.

There are very few and far between moments of "fairness" here so I thought I would share it

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

just make sure you get your actual watch back and it is not replaced with a replica.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> just make sure you get your actual watch back and it is not replaced with a replica.


Ahh it is ok, I have used this shop before and it is the official outlet for the watch manufacture. The last time I had the watch face change I also had the old face returned to me.. so I am 100% sure that I will get my watch back.
God Men don't make me more paranoid than I am lol lol 

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

sorry sweetie! 

(for expatinalex, the trusted jeweller in Alexandria is Copaldas/Gopalda - I forget the spelling, but the shop is on Saad Zaghloul street near brazilian coffee) The owner is an Indian fellow and he is very honest. The guy working in the shop is a Copt and goes by the name Milad).


----------



## Sam

God I love those days when people are actually nice.
I took a microbus the other day, paid him 5le and he never gave me my 2le change. Now of course I don't really give a crap, but it's the principle. I thought I'd give him time though, maybe he didn't have change. Then from nowhere he produced a flashy ball thing and gave it to my daughter as a gift. These sell for around 12le in the shops. I was a little humbled, and certainly didn't mention the outstanding 2le.


----------



## expatinalex

MensEtManus said:


> sorry sweetie!
> 
> (for expatinalex, the trusted jeweller in Alexandria is Copaldas/Gopalda - I forget the spelling, but the shop is on Saad Zaghloul street near brazilian coffee) The owner is an Indian fellow and he is very honest. The guy working in the shop is a Copt and goes by the name Milad).


Thanks Mens.


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> My watch suddenly stopped working. I took it it to the local dealership to have it fixed, clean and serviced, they took the watch away to examine it and came back to tell me that the face had a couple of scratches and a tiny chip and I told them to change it.. Madame, it is very tiny and it will cost you 1000le and it really doesn't need it, so I am not having it done.
> The bill for my watch will be 1000le which is a brilliant price compared to the U.K. and will take one week.
> I am more than happy with that.
> 
> There are very few and far between moments of "fairness" here so I thought I would share it
> 
> Maiden


I agree Maiden.........Now and again something happens to restore your faith...Thank God.

But for every 1 thing good there seems to be 10 things bad........Have a good day tomorow hahahahah!!!


----------



## expatinalex

Sam said:


> God I love those days when people are actually nice.
> I took a microbus the other day, paid him 5le and he never gave me my 2le change. Now of course I don't really give a crap, but it's the principle. I thought I'd give him time though, maybe he didn't have change. Then from nowhere he produced a flashy ball thing and gave it to my daughter as a gift. These sell for around 12le in the shops. I was a little humbled, and certainly didn't mention the outstanding 2le.


Good to read this Sam.


----------



## DeadGuy

Welllllllll,

Dunno how to put this without hurting or offending anyone, but I am an Egyptian, sadly, and almost all my friends are Egyptians too, we had nice holidays in places where majority were tourists, I worked with tourists in college holidays, well, actually one holiday and got my butt fired in 2 weeks! but my point is that I DID EXPERIENCE what I'm about to tell!!!

:focus:

The point is, if someone wants people to be nice to them? they need to be nice to those people.

I'm not saying that all foreigners are rude or anything, BUT, some people do tend to treat locals with the "I'm better than you, you need me to make your living so you'll do whatever I want you to do" attitude! And trust me, once anyone gets that? no matter how nice they are? they are gonna hate you! don't you think you'd feel the same way???

So, most local people in here are mean, more than just pain in the a$$ and they wanna take advantage of others and rip them off, yes, absolutely true and I agree, but when you're treating EVERYONE the same way? then why expecting anyone to be different and/or treat you in a better civil way that you're NOT expecting????  :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Welllllllll,
> 
> Dunno how to put this without hurting or offending anyone, but I am an Egyptian, sadly, and almost all my friends are Egyptians too, we had nice holidays in places where majority were tourists, I worked with tourists in college holidays, well, actually one holiday and got my butt fired in 2 weeks! but my point is that I DID EXPERIENCE what I'm about to tell!!!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> The point is, if someone wants people to be nice to them? they need to be nice to those people.
> 
> I'm not saying that all foreigners are rude or anything, BUT, some people do tend to treat locals with the "I'm better than you, you need me to make your living so you'll do whatever I want you to do" attitude! And trust me, once anyone gets that? no matter how nice they are? they are gonna hate you! don't you think you'd feel the same way???
> 
> So, most local people in here are mean, more than just pain in the a$$ and they wanna take advantage of others and rip them off, yes, absolutely true and I agree, but when you're treating EVERYONE the same way? then why expecting anyone to be different and/or treat you in a better civil way that you're NOT expecting????  :confused2:



I worked in the hospitality trade for years and I know what you are saying as some people who are on holiday really are crass and think they so much better than you.. the waitress... the barman.
We always used to say..." don't annoy the people who are feeding you".
It is hard not to treat everyone the same as the minute and I mean the minute you arrive in this country you are ripped off so it does make us cynical and the minute you let your guard down they are in for the kill
Perhaps you should take your country men to task and get out there and change their ways. 
Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I worked in the hospitality trade for years and I know what you are saying as some people who are on holiday really are crass and think they so much better than you.. the waitress... the barman.
> We always used to say..." don't annoy the people who are feeding you".
> It is hard not to treat everyone the same as the minute and I mean the minute you arrive in this country you are ripped off so it does make us cynical and the minute you let your guard down they are in for the kill
> Perhaps you should take your country men to task and get out there and change their ways.
> Maiden


I'm not trying to change anyone, simply cause I know it'd be more than just USELESS!!

I did say that I do know what Egyptian jerks are doing in another thread, but you're acting like I'm overlooking that!

And obviously you did NOT get my point correctly, so I'll just have to leave it, cause as I did think? it did offend some people!

Good luck in here!


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone, simply cause I know it'd be more than just USELESS!!
> 
> I did say that I do know what Egyptian jerks are doing in another thread, but you're acting like I'm overlooking that!
> 
> And obviously you did NOT get my point correctly, so I'll just have to leave it, cause as I did think? it did offend some people!
> 
> Good luck in here!



You didn't offend me


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> You didn't offend me


Well, I'm gonna leave it anyway, as I said, it'd be more than just useless to talk about it.

Again, good luck in here to all of you people.


----------



## expatinalex

DeadGuy said:


> Welllllllll,
> 
> Dunno how to put this without hurting or offending anyone, but I am an Egyptian, sadly, and almost all my friends are Egyptians too, we had nice holidays in places where majority were tourists, I worked with tourists in college holidays, well, actually one holiday and got my butt fired in 2 weeks! but my point is that I DID EXPERIENCE what I'm about to tell!!!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> The point is, if someone wants people to be nice to them? they need to be nice to those people.
> 
> I'm not saying that all foreigners are rude or anything, BUT, some people do tend to treat locals with the "I'm better than you, you need me to make your living so you'll do whatever I want you to do" attitude! And trust me, once anyone gets that? no matter how nice they are? they are gonna hate you! don't you think you'd feel the same way???
> 
> So, most local people in here are mean, more than just pain in the a$$ and they wanna take advantage of others and rip them off, yes, absolutely true and I agree, but when you're treating EVERYONE the same way? then why expecting anyone to be different and/or treat you in a better civil way that you're NOT expecting????  :confused2:


Hi DeadGuy

I know you want to finish this discussion but I feel I have to reply to what you have said mainly because I think........i might be wrong........that it was aimed at me?

A European come over to Egypt andlooking down her nose at the locals???

If this is the case let me fill you in a bit on my history.

Before I met my present husband I worked as a head housekeeper in a couple of hotels in the uk.

Before that I worked as a cleaner in private homes. I cleaned one house from 9am till 12 pm then drove to the second house and cleaned till 3:30pm after which I collected my kids [3 boys] from school andwent home to start cleaning my own 'tip' .

When I met my husband it was on my suggestion that we went on holiday to Egypt........we were both interested in he history of Egypt .........still are!!!

Later we decided to buy a villa here.

The guard we have we inherited with the villa..........he earned 600 Le per month.

He now earns 1,000Le per month + 200 every Friday 1800 Le per month.

Our cleaner earns 200 Le for 6hrs work 2 x per week = 400 Le per week.

Being an Egyptian I am sure you will agree this is not bad money by any standards!!!

For the guard we installed air cnditioning in his room, bought a flat screen tv a new bed and a new shower.

Why?

Because in Egyptian terms I am a bedouin I have lived the life that these people live. 

When my guard comes to me and tells me that when I am in Scotland the cleaner doesn't do her full hours I think ........good on ya girl..........as long as the place is clean when I walk into it and everything is ok that's ok with me, but if it's not........watch out!!!!!

I can well remember how good it felt when the people i cleaned for were out and I could get home early and do a bit before I collected the kids from school!!!

I am a true socialist and believe that just because someone has......or appears to have more money than someone else this does NOT make them a better person.
In fact my experience in life has quite often taught me that the opposite is true.

No one was put on this earth to wait on me, I pay the staff here a wage and I expect them to do a job. 
I treat them with respect and I ask that they treat me with respect.

Does this happen?..........At first no........our guard added what we called Abdulla tax on to everything that we paid through him.
If we didn't eat the food we bought.........especially meat.......within 24hrs of buying it he presumed we didn't want it and took it home.

If I was here alone and had trouble sleeping I would quite often wake at maybe 3 in the morning and hear our GUARD come through the gate at about 6/7 am.
He would tell me he had been to the Mosque. I knew he had spent the night at his girlfriends house in the village.

I also was told that when we were in Scotland he would fill the villa with his bedouin friends and watch the tv, drink tea etc etc.

I have so many stories about the lies and deception we have experienced since we have been here.

Every time I caught him out with a lie or taking something I would let him know ..........I can't stand people taking me for an idiot!!!!!!!

I eventually took the keys to the villa off him. Wow a guard who can not enter the villa this hurt him.

I also deducted from his wage the cost of anything he took without asking.

Why didn't I sack him? 

Because he is a nice fella........deep down........he is great......a lovable rogue.....I really like him.

Also if we deprive him of a living we deprive his wife and 4 children and what have they done?

Things have improved dramatically but I have learned that no matter how good we treat certain people here they will still take your teeth out if you yawn!

I hasten to add that we have met the occasional person here who is not on the make.........but my experience tells me they are few and far between.

You can never drop your guard when dealing with people here.

I hate to generalise and I really do wish that the statistics were different and it was unusual to meet people like Abdulla but it's not there are many many Abdullas in Egypt!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

expatinalex said:


> Hi DeadGuy
> 
> I know you want to finish this discussion but I feel I have to reply to what you have said mainly because I think........i might be wrong........that it was aimed at me?
> 
> A European come over to Egypt andlooking down her nose at the locals???
> 
> If this is the case let me fill you in a bit on my history.
> ..........................................
> 
> The guard we have we inherited with the villa..........he earned 600 Le per month.
> 
> He now earns 1,000Le per month + 200 every Friday 1800 Le per month.
> ...................
> Our cleaner earns 200 Le for 6hrs work 2 x per week = 400 Le per week.
> .........................
> 
> 
> Does this happen?..........At first no........our guard added what we called Abdulla tax on to everything that we paid through him.
> If we didn't eat the food we bought.........especially meat.......within 24hrs of buying it he presumed we didn't want it and took it home.
> ............................
> I also was told that when we were in Scotland he would fill the villa with his bedouin friends and watch the tv, drink tea etc etc.
> ..................
> I have so many stories about the lies and deception we have experienced since we have been here.
> 
> Every time I caught him out with a lie or taking something I would let him know ..........I can't stand people taking me for an idiot!!!!!!!
> .......................
> I also deducted from his wage the cost of anything he took without asking.
> 
> Why didn't I sack him?
> 
> Because he is a nice fella........deep down........he is great......a lovable rogue.....I really like him.
> ..............................
> Things have improved dramatically but I have learned that no matter how good we treat certain people here they will still take your teeth out if you yawn!
> ...........................
> I hate to generalise and I really do wish that the statistics were different and it was unusual to meet people like Abdulla but it's not there are many many Abdullas in Egypt!!!



Well, first of all, Sorry about editing your original post, but it was a bit long to be fully quoted.


Second of all??? I did NOT mean you (expatinalex) or ANYONE ELSE IN THIS FORUM, if you looked at the first post that started all this? you'd find that I had a long completely boring couple infos about my life and friends, just to add this part:

"I worked with tourists in college holidays, well, actually one holiday and got my butt fired in 2 weeks! but my point is that I DID EXPERIENCE what I'm about to tell!!! "

And please notice that I used the word "tourists" not the word "expats", but it don't mean that there are no expats doing this, there are, but not ones in this forum cause I do NOT know any of you in real life! but I do know few in real life, and I do know how they're behaving like. 


Now about your beloved Abdulla!!!!!!!!!!

You need another guard for Christ's sake!!!!! why you care about his bloody family if he's robbing you??? if he can't respect you enough to be honest with you??? then why is he or his family worth your respect????

And you're not even being cheap on that greedy bas****!! doesn't he know how things are like in his own country??? people do NOT have jobs, not even people who got worn up getting their useless college degrees and blah blah blah?!!! he should be grateful, not just satisfied!!!!

May be you're being too good to him is the reason, as most Egyptians do a lil testing game whenever they meet/deal with anyone for the first time, and it usually goes like this: 


First scenario :

Hello Sir, sorry, but I forgot my wallet and I don't have any money to get back home, and of course you'd give him some money before he even asks!!!!! and OF COURSE HE'LL GIVE YOU THE MONEY BACK IN THE FIRST COUPLE TIMES!!! But the next time??? he didn't forget his already empty wallet, but he got headaches from the kids nagging him for a new TV! and of course you'd be happy to make some kids happy! so you pay! AGAIN! but this time? you pay more, and you NEVER get your money back!!! then the bill goes higher as long as the play is going, and it will go on, since you PASSED his lil "can I rob the a$$hole or not???" test already!!!!!


Second scenario: 

Goes same as the first one, starts with a forgotten empty wallet, then goes for something bigger, in here you people should answer "You can save some of your salary and get them a new TV in couple months" !!!! but of course??? he'd be disappointed to know that you didn't pass his lil test!!! And of course if you didn't pass the first time there will be MORE tests, but they're not gonna be repeated that much, and they will eventually vanish!!


Both MaidenScotland and you got me completely WRONG! I was NOT trying to justify any of the stupid low actions that anyone of those jerks are trying to do or already doing, and I think my previous posts made my opinion clear, and in the other hand??? I was NOT trying to put the blame on the foreigners or the tourists either, all I was wondering about was why you're feeling disappointed when you don't see people acting normally ( I mean as normal people, friendly, nice, etc instead of being....... themselves??? ) in here if you already not expecting to see any and behaving according to that?!

And there's another comment that I'd like to add about your "guard", and I know that I will piss more people off by saying this, BUT, it is true, and it is happening, whether we like it or not, but in a certain religion there are several calls to possess the money, jewelry, pets, women and kids, and yes, "women" and children of others who do not follow that religion, and it is happening EVERYWHERE in here in Egypt, and I was "lucky" enough to be face to face with a situation of this kind!! 

So my advice??? MAKE SURE YOU GET A DECENT GUARD THAT UNDERSTAND THAT HIS JOB IS GUARDING THE PLACE, PERIOD, not guarding the place AND sucking your money!!! and if you're willing to pay the same salary you're giving him??? trust me, you won't find a problem getting a new one!!!!

Again people, I am NOT saying ANYTHING in here to OFFEND anyone, and I'm definitely NOT talking about ANY of the members in this forum or ANY other forum, I am talking about things that I did see in real life!!! besides it's just a discussion and these things that we're all talking about are happening in real!!


----------



## Sam

Expatinalex,

Sorry hun but I'm going to have to agree with Deadguy on this one - you need to get yourself a new guard. 1800 LE is a huge salary for such a position, especially with accommodation and everything else provided, and all those other luxuries. My ex's mother-in-law used to work her a$$ off doing tailoring or fixing or something like that, and take an average of 40 LE per month. And his sister works as a fully qualified teacher in a government run school for 300 LE per month. 

This guy is seriously taking the pi$$ - punishing him by cutting the salary I don't think would be effective when he's already taking so much. There are some very decent and honest people here, they are the ones who should be rewarded with such luxuries you provide, not this thief. And although I don't know him, I'm not sure that he is a nice guy deep down if you have caught him out on all these occasions and pulled him up on it and he continued to betray your trust and kindness.

There are a lot of bawebs working in Sharm in the villas, they have a very cute community and it makes me smile to see them sitting in the streets chatting together drinking tea or whatever. These guys usually live in a shed outside or a wooden room on the roof - they are provided with blankets and usually put cardboard boxes on the floor to cushion it. It seems like a horrible life, but these guys are so happy and so trustworthy. Many owners of the villas do not live in Sharm, and they will happily trust their bawebs to handle the rentals of their apartments and deposit rent money into the owner's account - and the bawebs would never dare cross them.

Now these are trust-able, loveable people, and they still provide sufficiently for their wives and children back home. You need to ditch your loser and find one of these guys who would really appreciate what you give him.

Oops, didn't mean that post to get so long, sorry!


----------



## expatinalex

Sam said:


> Expatinalex,
> 
> Sorry hun but I'm going to have to agree with Deadguy on this one - you need to get yourself a new guard. 1800 LE is a huge salary for such a position, especially with accommodation and everything else provided, and all those other luxuries. My ex's mother-in-law used to work her a$$ off doing tailoring or fixing or something like that, and take an average of 40 LE per month. And his sister works as a fully qualified teacher in a government run school for 300 LE per month.
> 
> This guy is seriously taking the pi$$ - punishing him by cutting the salary I don't think would be effective when he's already taking so much. There are some very decent and honest people here, they are the ones who should be rewarded with such luxuries you provide, not this thief. And although I don't know him, I'm not sure that he is a nice guy deep down if you have caught him out on all these occasions and pulled him up on it and he continued to betray your trust and kindness.
> 
> There are a lot of bawebs working in Sharm in the villas, they have a very cute community and it makes me smile to see them sitting in the streets chatting together drinking tea or whatever. These guys usually live in a shed outside or a wooden room on the roof - they are provided with blankets and usually put cardboard boxes on the floor to cushion it. It seems like a horrible life, but these guys are so happy and so trustworthy. Many owners of the villas do not live in Sharm, and they will happily trust their bawebs to handle the rentals of their apartments and deposit rent money into the owner's account - and the bawebs would never dare cross them.
> 
> Now these are trust-able, loveable people, and they still provide sufficiently for their wives and children back home. You need to ditch your loser and find one of these guys who would really appreciate what you give him.
> 
> Oops, didn't mean that post to get so long, sorry!


You know Sam........Sacking our guard would be a last resort. 

We have let him know that we are not stupid, we watch everything that he does, he knows this.

Over the time we have been here we have seen a biiig change in him. 

I honestly believe ..........and I'm not easily fooled........... that he would lay down his life for us.........sort of.........and if the price was right!!!!

Awareness is the key word when living here...............If you are aware of what is happening around you then you can deal with it in an appropriate manner.


----------



## DeadGuy

expatinalex said:


> You know Sam........Sacking our guard would be a last resort.
> 
> We have let him know that we are not stupid, we watch everything that he does, he knows this.
> 
> Over the time we have been here we have seen a biiig change in him.
> 
> I honestly believe ..........and I'm not easily fooled........... that he would lay down his life for us.........sort of.........and if the price was right!!!!
> 
> Awareness is the key word when living here...............If you are aware of what is happening around you then you can deal with it in an appropriate manner.



Hi there expatinalex,

I know that I might be crossing the lines by saying this, but would you just take a good look at what you said?

"he would lay down his life for us.........sort of.........and if the price was right!!!!"

What if......... someone else paid him more??? but not to guard you....... think my point is clear now?

Loyalty, such a rare thing to find these days, and not just in Egypt, but also specially in Egypt, but when you have to pay for someone to be loyal to you??? can you still call it loyalty????

And another thing that you said, "Awareness is the key word when living here...............If you are aware of what is happening around you then you can deal with it in an appropriate manner.". Totally agreeing with you, but you know what people say, " I thought I knew you, but do I really know you??????" specially when you had clear repeated signs that's telling things other than the ones you're thinking of ??


I'm sorry if I seem harsh or rude or even intruding on your thoughts, but I thought you need to put more things in consideration.

Good luck to all of you in here.


----------



## expatinalex

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there expatinalex,
> 
> I know that I might be crossing the lines by saying this, but would you just take a good look at what you said?
> 
> "he would lay down his life for us.........sort of.........and if the price was right!!!!"
> 
> What if......... someone else paid him more??? but not to guard you....... think my point is clear now?
> 
> Loyalty, such a rare thing to find these days, and not just in Egypt, but also specially in Egypt, but when you have to pay for someone to be loyal to you??? can you still call it loyalty????
> 
> And another thing that you said, "Awareness is the key word when living here...............If you are aware of what is happening around you then you can deal with it in an appropriate manner.". Totally agreeing with you, but you know what people say, " I thought I knew you, but do I really know you??????" specially when you had clear repeated signs that's telling things other than the ones you're thinking of ??
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I seem harsh or rude or even intruding on your thoughts, but I thought you need to put more things in consideration.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in here.


Hiya DeadGuy

He would lay down his life for us ........If the price was right.............was of course a joke.

But do believe rightly or wrongly that having shown him that we are fair people but not stupid we have now reached an unspoken agreement as far as loyalty is concerned.

Last time I had a problem with him I told him in no uncertain terms what would happen if I caught him out again. He knows me well enough now to know that I will excuse only so much.

As for awareness being the key word.......what can I say..........never take your eye off the ball........it might bounce back and hit you in the face.

P.S you are not rude or harsh I value your opinion and have read your posts to me with great interest.


----------



## DeadGuy

expatinalex said:


> Hiya DeadGuy
> 
> He would lay down his life for us ........If the price was right.............was of course a joke.
> 
> But do believe rightly or wrongly that having shown him that we are fair people but not stupid we have now reached an unspoken agreement as far as loyalty is concerned.
> 
> Last time I had a problem with him I told him in no uncertain terms what would happen if I caught him out again. He knows me well enough now to know that I will excuse only so much.
> 
> As for awareness being the key word.......what can I say..........never take your eye off the ball........it might bounce back and hit you in the face.
> 
> P.S you are not rude or harsh I value your opinion and have read your posts to me with great interest.


"Last time I had a problem with him I told him in no uncertain terms what would happen *if* I caught him out again. He knows me well enough now to know that I will excuse only so much."

"If" !!! How hateful this word is!!!

I just feel I should tell you this, as an Egyptian?? I do know what most of you people do not know about Egyptians, and in this case? I'm sorry to tell you that almost all Egyptians are one of the most sneaky cunning greedy CREATURES, and I can't use the word "human" in most cases, and they would NEVER hesitate to do anything when it comes to easy money, and what's more funny about them?? they would justify doing almost anything no matter how sick it is!!

So please, just do be careful if you really think you need to keep this guy for whatever reason, though it makes more sense to get another one that won't make you live in constant fear or needing your full attention about everything he does, specially when he's looking for more when he's already getting more than just enough.

Good luck in here, and have a nice staying, if you can anyway.


----------



## MensEtManus

expatinalex knows this, but since I am online, might as well throw in my 2 cents, in terms of the guards at King Mariot, they typically are "arabawy" - bedoin. 

As much as they lie, steal, etc, you need to have one of them with you (on a leash) to woof woof for you. For example, I have quite a few guards (at about the same price range), I pay them for actual protection. You can't have "nice" guys protecting you, you need scum to protect you. Again, if you pay them well enough, you ensure some type of loyalty. They just need to know as expatinalex said, that when you get angry, you get crazy. 

Finding a replacement becomes difficult with these folks, because they are typically "associated" with the area. The guard of a king marriot villa is typically inherited and passed on to the next tenant. Then the guard's son continues the tradition. Their main source of income is from the villa's owners, acting as agents for property (getting that 2.5%), and selling drugs to young city boys. In other words, they take things personal if they are kicked out.


----------



## DeadGuy

MensEtManus said:


> expatinalex knows this, but since I am online, might as well throw in my 2 cents, in terms of the guards at King Mariot, they typically are "arabawy" - bedoin.
> 
> As much as they lie, steal, etc, you need to have one of them with you (on a leash) to woof woof for you. For example, I have quite a few guards (at about the same price range), I pay them for actual protection. You can't have "nice" guys protecting you, you need scum to protect you. Again, if you pay them well enough, you ensure some type of loyalty. They just need to know as expatinalex said, that when you get angry, you get crazy.
> 
> Finding a replacement becomes difficult with these folks, because they are typically "associated" with the area. The guard of a king marriot villa is typically inherited and passed on to the next tenant. Then the guard's son continues the tradition. Their main source of income is from the villa's owners, acting as agents for property (getting that 2.5%), and selling drugs to young city boys. In other words, they take things personal if they are kicked out.


Hi MensEtManus,

I know the kinda people you're talking about, well, I heard about them cause I don't live in places where these idiots do exist, and I do know that you are right about what you're saying, but my whole opinion was based on the fact that expatinalex had a villa in Alexandria, not in the idiots' zone :confused2:

As for the "they take things personal if they're kicked out" thing? let me tell you this, no matter how scum or "dangerous" they look for anyone??? you're still the OWNER of the place, I'm just trying to say that no matter how dangerous they are??? they will never forget "who's the boss" is, so don't let them push it with the "I come with the villa" attitude! and you can replace them, easy or hard to do it, but you still can, and guess what?? they do know that you can!

But if this "Abdulla" is one of those guys and not gonna be replaced? then I think he needs to get a spoken arrangement, not just an unspoken one as expatinalex mentioned, cause these people tend to play the retard role even when they're not retarded enough to be one!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Sam

@expatinalex

If you are anything like me then go with your instinct. If your instinct is telling you that he is a bit rough around the edges but otherwise harmless, then I'm sure you can do a lot worse than Abdullah. 

@Deadguy

Whilst I have a tendency to agree with almost everything you say, I think you were a little bit harsh with the thing about the majority of Egyptians being filthy, lying, cheating, creatures. I have to admit that given the opportunity most probably would cross over into this category even if they aren't as standard. But conversely I have met so many lovely, kind and genuine people in this country from a range of social classes, I wouldn't want to tar the nation with the same brush. Innocent until proven guilty for me, just keep your eyes on these guys a little more closely than normal :eyebrows:.


----------



## expatinalex

Sam said:


> @expatinalex
> 
> If you are anything like me then go with your instinct. If your instinct is telling you that he is a bit rough around the edges but otherwise harmless, then I'm sure you can do a lot worse than Abdullah.
> 
> @Deadguy
> 
> Whilst I have a tendency to agree with almost everything you say, I think you were a little bit harsh with the thing about the majority of Egyptians being filthy, lying, cheating, creatures. I have to admit that given the opportunity most probably would cross over into this category even if they aren't as standard. But conversely I have met so many lovely, kind and genuine people in this country from a range of social classes, I wouldn't want to tar the nation with the same brush. Innocent until proven guilty for me, just keep your eyes on these guys a little more closely than normal :eyebrows:.


On a good day yes......maybe I was a bit harsh.........errrr i said maybe!!!!

I can't possibly say I was wrong.........cos like Sam.........I am neveeeeer wrong!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> @expatinalex
> 
> If you are anything like me then go with your instinct. If your instinct is telling you that he is a bit rough around the edges but otherwise harmless, then I'm sure you can do a lot worse than Abdullah.
> 
> @Deadguy
> 
> Whilst I have a tendency to agree with almost everything you say, I think you were a little bit harsh with the thing about the majority of Egyptians being filthy, lying, cheating, creatures. I have to admit that given the opportunity most probably would cross over into this category even if they aren't as standard. But conversely I have met so many lovely, kind and genuine people in this country from a range of social classes, I wouldn't want to tar the nation with the same brush. Innocent until proven guilty for me, just keep your eyes on these guys a little more closely than normal :eyebrows:.


Hi Sam,

"just keep your eyes on these guys a little more closely than normal :eyebrows:"

Why would you need to be more careful in the first place if you're living in a "normal" place??

I always use the words "most" and "almost" when I'm talking about people, products, habits, etc. cause I know I can not generalize, well, I can actually, but I'd be wrong if I did, but when the majority are from a specific kind/category??? then what you think? 

You said "I have met so many lovely, kind and genuine people in this country from a range of social classes", I did too! I do have Egyptian friends believe it or not! BUT, not all Egyptians are my friends! So I wanna ask you a question if you don't mind of course, for each "normal" person you met, how many a$$holes you met?? or if you wanna inverse it? for each butthole you met? how many normal human you met?

It's not something that makes me happy or proud to be talking like this, but DENYING things and pretending that everything's "ok" and that every Egyptian deserves a medal for how noble and ideal they are?? this isn't me, and I am not generalizing, at all, but none of us is in here to talk about the normal nice honest people that you've mentioned, not because they do not exist or cause they're not many, but because their actions are speaking loud enough already, and I think that one small action is better than a million words! So these people do exist, never said they don't, but they don't need to be talked about, cause they're speaking for themselves by their ACTIONS, but UNFORTUNATELY???? They're not the majority in here!

Personally I think it depends on how lucky a person is, good people do exist, so do bad ones, it's just how lucky we are to meet any of them!

Sorry again if I seem "harsh" or generalizing, but that's not what I'm trying to be or do, that's all I can say.

Have a nice time everyone, and good luck!


----------



## starchief

What is it with this dislike of Egyptians so many of you have? It's a bit off coming to someone else's country then continually dissing it.

I rarely get hassled. Then again, I live in a fairly standard flat, in what might be called an average middle class area. No guards, no driver, no maid. Just a normal life. I go shopping. Not a servant. I travel via taxi, metro, train and bus. Again, no hassle. I give money to people down on their luck, or selling something that's not going to make much money. Not based on prescriptions being flashed or sob stories. In reality, I find Cairo so very similar to Glasgow, Liverpool, Marseille or Shanghai etc. A big industrialised city with wealth and poverty,although it's a bit safer. But plenty of beggars both here and there. The difference is, most here use it to buy food as they live in the street, rather than drink and drugs (not that I'm saying there isn't a problem but that 70 year old woman selling tissues is almost certainly not using the cash for her heroin fix).

If the only people you meet are creeps, then it might be worth looking a bit more inwards to see why :crazy:

I feel pretty much the same way about people here complaining so much as I do about the people in Bradford or wherever shouting for Sharia law. You don't like the country, then time to move on :wave: I'm sure the rest of us will survive somehow 

Failing that, how about trying to enjoy your time in a place with glorious weather, fascinating history, incredible beaches and a more relaxed way of life. And if the only Egyptians you meet are so awful, try moving in different circles. Really, you'll find most are just people. Not beggars, not thugs, not cowards, not religious maniacs. Just very very ordinary.


----------



## expatinalex

starchief said:


> What is it with this dislike of Egyptians so many of you have? It's a bit off coming to someone else's country then continually dissing it.
> 
> I rarely get hassled. Then again, I live in a fairly standard flat, in what might be called an average middle class area. No guards, no driver, no maid. Just a normal life. I go shopping. Not a servant. I travel via taxi, metro, train and bus. Again, no hassle. I give money to people down on their luck, or selling something that's not going to make much money. Not based on prescriptions being flashed or sob stories. In reality, I find Cairo so very similar to Glasgow, Liverpool, Marseille or Shanghai etc. A big industrialised city with wealth and poverty,although it's a bit safer. But plenty of beggars both here and there. The difference is, most here use it to buy food as they live in the street, rather than drink and drugs (not that I'm saying there isn't a problem but that 70 year old woman selling tissues is almost certainly not using the cash for her heroin fix).
> 
> If the only people you meet are creeps, then it might be worth looking a bit more inwards to see why :craz
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way about people here complaining so much as I do about the people in Bradford or wherever shouting for Sharia law. You don't like the country, then time to move on :wave: I'm sure the rest of us will survive somehow
> 
> Failing that, how about trying to enjoy your time in a place with glorious weather, fascinating history, incredible beaches and a more relaxed way of life. And if the only Egyptians you meet are so awful, try moving in different circles. Really, you'll find most are just people. Not beggars, not thugs, not cowards, not religious maniacs. Just very very ordinary.


I am very happy that you have only experienced the good things in Egypt starchief.
And lets be honest there are good things here.

If you haven't experienced some of the less positive things during your time here that the rest of us have then in my mind you are not experiencing true life in Egypt.

So many people can not be wrong when we have our grumbles about the people here...............and boy do we _ grumble, but I accept that this is Egypt!!!

It could be different..........it could be better..........but then it wouldn't be Egypt!!!

We can get mad at some things ..even cry about somethings.........but at the end of the day we can look back at our time here and laugh or cry or whatever.

We know we have lived in another country with a totaly different culture because we have experienced both sides of Egypt.........Good and Bad.

You have only experienced good............how boring is that ?????????

P.S The 70 year old selling tissues...........For her sons fix. Wake up_


----------



## MaidenScotland

I envy the person who has only experienced good things in Egypt and I said the person not the people.

I write about my experiences here in Cairo not about my experiences in Glasgow because this is the Egyptian forum not the British and no one is asking me is it safe to walk down Argyle St on my own? 
I am constantly hassled... now how the hassler in the street would know that I live in a huge apartment with staff and security is beyond me.. maybe I look rich.. so that's ok? . Or is it because I am a woman and blond?
I have lots of Egyptian friends who make me laugh with the tales of their hassles/staff/work dramas.
It is not just expats that get ripped off, hassled etc Egyptians are prone to these problems as well but they may be more hardened to it than me.
I do not mix with sleazy Egyptians so I do not meet them, I have the misfortune to bump into them.
I live and work in this country... I do not ask nor expect to live here by British law. I do not ask the country to change to fit my beliefs..
I treat everyone that I meet with respect...and would like that shown to me.

This country has many many problems and yes I point them out.. there is no way I am going to tell people this is the land of milk and honey and everything is wonderful... if it was so wonderful why do so many Egyptians want to leave?

I find it strange that you posted this under the But on a good note thread.


----------



## Beatle

starchief said:


> What is it with this dislike of Egyptians so many of you have? It's a bit off coming to someone else's country then continually dissing it.
> 
> I rarely get hassled. Then again, I live in a fairly standard flat, in what might be called an average middle class area. No guards, no driver, no maid. Just a normal life. I go shopping. Not a servant. I travel via taxi, metro, train and bus. Again, no hassle. I give money to people down on their luck, or selling something that's not going to make much money. Not based on prescriptions being flashed or sob stories. In reality, I find Cairo so very similar to Glasgow, Liverpool, Marseille or Shanghai etc. A big industrialised city with wealth and poverty,although it's a bit safer. But plenty of beggars both here and there. The difference is, most here use it to buy food as they live in the street, rather than drink and drugs (not that I'm saying there isn't a problem but that 70 year old woman selling tissues is almost certainly not using the cash for her heroin fix).
> 
> If the only people you meet are creeps, then it might be worth looking a bit more inwards to see why :crazy:
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way about people here complaining so much as I do about the people in Bradford or wherever shouting for Sharia law. You don't like the country, then time to move on :wave: I'm sure the rest of us will survive somehow
> 
> Failing that, how about trying to enjoy your time in a place with glorious weather, fascinating history, incredible beaches and a more relaxed way of life. And if the only Egyptians you meet are so awful, try moving in different circles. Really, you'll find most are just people. Not beggars, not thugs, not cowards, not religious maniacs. Just very very ordinary.



I agree that there seems to be a lot of negativity on this site Starchief. I personally love being in Cairo (although there are days it can drive me crazy - more so than any other city I have been in!). I have met some fantastic people in Egypt who have been amazingly kind and generous. 

The only thing I will say is I am not sure of your gender but for some reason I seem to think you are male (I am not sure if it's you who has an Egyptian wife? If not, apologies, I have the wrong person) and my male Western friends seem to experience a lot less hassle in Cairo than many Western females. I feel safer on the streets than I would in many English cities I have lived in but I have experienced far greater verbal hassle in Cairo than any other city and have been followed more times than I care to remember!


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> I envy the person who has only experienced good things in Egypt and I said the person not the people.
> 
> I write about my experiences here in Cairo not about my experiences in Glasgow because this is the Egyptian forum not the British and no one is asking me is it safe to walk down Argyle St on my own?
> I am constantly hassled... now how the hassler in the street would know that I live in a huge apartment with staff and security is beyond me.. maybe I look rich.. so that's ok? . Or is it because I am a woman and blond?
> I have lots of Egyptian friends who make me laugh with the tales of their hassles/staff/work dramas.
> It is not just expats that get ripped off, hassled etc Egyptians are prone to these problems as well but they may be more hardened to it than me.
> I do not mix with sleazy Egyptians so I do not meet them, I have the misfortune to bump into them.
> I live and work in this country... I do not ask nor expect to live here by British law. I do not ask the country to change to fit my beliefs..
> I treat everyone that I meet with respect...and would like that shown to me.
> 
> This country has many many problems and yes I point them out.. there is no way I am going to tell people this is the land of milk and honey and everything is wonderful... if it was so wonderful why do so many Egyptians want to leave?
> 
> I find it strange that you posted this under the But on a good note thread.


I reckon it's cos u is a blonde and u as got loads a money


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> I reckon it's cos u is a blonde and u as got loads a money



Yes that will be it..lol


----------



## DeadGuy

starchief said:


> What is it with this dislike of Egyptians so many of you have? It's a bit off coming to someone else's country then continually dissing it.
> 
> I rarely get hassled. Then again, I live in a fairly standard flat, in what might be called an average middle class area. No guards, no driver, no maid. Just a normal life. I go shopping. Not a servant. I travel via taxi, metro, train and bus. Again, no hassle. I give money to people down on their luck, or selling something that's not going to make much money. Not based on prescriptions being flashed or sob stories. In reality, I find Cairo so very similar to Glasgow, Liverpool, Marseille or Shanghai etc. A big industrialised city with wealth and poverty,although it's a bit safer. But plenty of beggars both here and there. The difference is, most here use it to buy food as they live in the street, rather than drink and drugs (not that I'm saying there isn't a problem but that 70 year old woman selling tissues is almost certainly not using the cash for her heroin fix).
> 
> If the only people you meet are creeps, then it might be worth looking a bit more inwards to see why :crazy:
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way about people here complaining so much as I do about the people in Bradford or wherever shouting for Sharia law. You don't like the country, then time to move on :wave: I'm sure the rest of us will survive somehow
> 
> Failing that, how about trying to enjoy your time in a place with glorious weather, fascinating history, incredible beaches and a more relaxed way of life. And if the only Egyptians you meet are so awful, try moving in different circles. Really, you'll find most are just people. Not beggars, not thugs, not cowards, not religious maniacs. Just very very ordinary.


Hi starchief, 

I think that you're confusing Egypt with some other country........

And with all due respect, but you sound like one of those Egyptians who are living happily pretending that everything's "ok" and "el donya bamby" thing, well, it's not, and it is a fact that the majority aren't good guys! or else that you're the luckiest person in here!

And as for the 70 years old lady thing? sorry to tell you that expatinalex is most probably right, either her kids/husband are jerks, or else she's just working for someone that gives her the products to sell and she's gonna get her dose in return for that, you should ask yourself something, if she was really that poor? where would she get the products that she's selling from?? charity???

And my advice?? if you got a car?? don't leave your other window open while buying anything from those people, and if you're walking?? keep some change in your pocket to use, don't let them see what's inside your wallet while taking it out!! And you should keep an eye on your wallet while being in a bus, ,metro or a train since you said you do use those 

I'd be happy for you if you really meant that you're living a life with no hassle, at least I'd know that there is one preson in here got that 

Good luck to everyone!


----------

